# Burroughs on Hosea



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 24, 2006)

Good News. I was browsing RHB and found they reprinted Burrough's work on Hosea.

An Exposition of the Prophecy of Hosea 
By Jeremiah Burroughs 
Retail Price: $50.00 
Our Price: $38.00 You Save: $12.00 (24%) 
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Paperback 688pp.
Publisher: Reformation Heritage Books 

This is an awesome work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 24, 2006)

Matt, do they say if this from the Nichols 1863 edition?


----------



## Don Kistler (Aug 26, 2006)

There are only 3 editions from which it might have been taken. The 1863 Nichols was the only "modern" one done after the 17th century editions. Soli Deo Gloria used that one for its lithograph reprint in about 1990.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeremiah Burroughs, English Puritan (c. 1600 -- November 13 or 14, 1646) died 360 years ago. He was a member of the Westminster Assembly. He was a noted and irenical Independent. His works include the following, among others: _Commentary on the Prophecy of Hosea_; _The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_; _The Evil of Evils: The Exceeding Sinfulness of Sin_; _A Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness_; _The Excellency of a Gracious Spirit: Delivered in a Treatise on Numbers 14:24_; _Irenicum: Healing the Divisions Among God's People_; _The Saint's Happiness: Sermons on the Beatitudes_; _The Saint's Treasury: Being Sundry Sermons Preached in London_; _Gospel Worship, Or, the Right Manner of Sanctifying the Name of God_; _Gospel Fear_; _Gospel Conversation_; _Gospel Revelation_; _Gospel Remission_; _Gospel Reconciliation, Or, Christ's Trumpet of Peace to the World_. More on his life may be found here.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 7, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Matt, do they say if this from the Nichols 1863 edition?



It is from the Nichols 1863 edition. It is a huge paperback facsimile, 8.25x11.50.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 7, 2006)

About the same size as my reprint of "Of Domestical Duties"


----------

